# How to remove bathtub crayons? (From the bathtub...)



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I've had a couple of adult friends get a little creative with the bathtub crayons, and left their mural up for over a year.







When I went to scrub it off a few days ago, it was wayyyyyyy more difficult than I anticipated. I had to scratch it with my nail, and it took forever just to do one tile. Has anyone else been goofy enough to have needed to figure out how to easily remove very old crayon from the bath?
Thanks!!


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

You probably need to rehydrate the crayon. Try spraying it with a vinegar and water solution and letting it set. Then spray it again. And repeat this until the stuff starts to loosen up.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Something with a soft grit to it. Either soft scrub or if you want more natural, baking soda and water.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, rewet it. Perhaps try to remove it after you take a nice, hot shower. And I'd use a nylon scraper (the kind you get with pampered chef items, if you've ever been cajoled into ordering) or a firm plastic spatula/pancake turner.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

I found those hard to get off even the same day! I would spray and soak it and then use a magic eraser.


----------



## carseatqueen (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarAndSun* 
I found those hard to get off even the same day! I would spray and soak it and then use a magic eraser.

Yep, magic eraser works great. Since grandma got them, I now save them for when we go visit her at her house or hotel room.







(She lives out of state.)

They aren't too bad if you take them off right after the original application, but it's not easy. Let them sit and standard washable crayolas are much easier to get off. Ah, yes, ask me how I know...


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Since I discovered damp cloth and baking soda I don't use the magic eraser! I only bought one box a while back, and someone here suggested the baking soda and OMG it works just as well and I don't have to worry that I don't know what's in it!

I use a microfiber cloth, wet and squeeze out. I sort of 'dip an edge' into baking soda and rub over the crayon surgace.

Another thing that works great on porcelain is a pumice stone. We have hard water stains (badly) in the toilet and it is the only thing that really works on it! The pumice is softer than the porcelain and won't scratch! Who knew! I used to have to get this heavy duty acid stuff and wear gloves/eye protection, now I don't have to!


----------

